# Jiggin sticks



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ive spent most of my time walleye fishing either riggin or pulling cranks, although I usually use jigs if I'm learning a new water.

I dont have much of a dedicated jig rod right now, and I'm going to have to pick one up here soon. Just wondering what you guys use and like.

So far here is what has caught my eye-

Fenwick hyper tech walleye 6'3" jiggin stick. Seems like about the right action in the blank, I LOVE the handle on this thing. They go for $140 and are about at the top of what I'm willing to spend.

Fenwick HMx 5'3" ML- Seems like a guy would be able to feel anything with this stick. Some friends of mine get off on the HMG 5'3" they no longer make, this one seems simular, maybe a little lighter action.

Shimano crucial 6'- seems like a nice rod, close in price to the Hyper tech fenwick, also checked out the compre which seemed nice but ive used a few different compres that seemed nice in store but on the water felt like crap for some reason, kind of reluctant on it because of that.

Sheels has some nice rods for around $100 that would fit the bill well too, they just dont really stand out at me that much.

I checked out St Croix's top of the line 6 foot fast action jiggin stick too.. That thing is pure sex but $300 is to much. I haven't been very fond of some of st croix lower end stuff in the past, so i haven't looked at them to closely.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I have the new Fenwick hyper tech in the rigging set-up this spring. By far the best rod I've ever had. I truly believe it has helped me catch more fish this year. I'm saving up for a jigging set-up for the fall.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

jtillman said:


> I have the new Fenwick hyper tech in the rigging set-up this spring. By far the best rod I've ever had. I truly believe it has helped me catch more fish this year. I'm saving up for a jigging set-up for the fall.


7'2"? ML or M?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

USA,

I was looking at the St Croix this spring. That's a lot of cash though. I stumbled across the Rapala XLTs. I spent a lot of time compaing the XLT to the St Croix Avid series. The Rapala felt every bit as good for about $70 less. I bought one and tried it out on the river. I went right back in and outfited my boat with a number of Rapala rods (varying lenghts, powers, and actions) For jigging I run a 7'0" medium power, fast action and a 6'6" medium light power and fast action depending on the jig weight. For pitching blades/sonars I run a 7'0" medium light power and extra-fast action.

http://www.rapala.com/products/rodsdeta ... T%20Series

I am happy with my purchase so far.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have the 6'3" fenwick jigging rod in the extra fast tip. I also like the handle and the feel of he rod. Plus fenwick is very good about their service. I broke this rod (dang pike and a bad angle) but scheels sent it in and ten buck and a week or two later I had a new rod.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry, I have the Fenwick ELITE Tech (not hyper, don't know if it was a typo, or if they are different models).

But it is the 7'2" ML model.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Take a look at the Gloomis rods. You can spend $300+ for the top of the line rods and around $130 (+/-) for the lower level rods. I know the top end is more than you want to spend but even their lowest level rods are really good. The biggest advantage is that they have a life time warrenty. I'm not sure what the other brands warrenty's are but with loomis in my mind paying more up front has been well worth it. I have a IMX that cost around $250 that I have broke 4 times over the last 6 or 7 years. They have always replaced it with a new no questions asked. Just pay the shipping ($10) and a week or two later a new rod shows up.

Also my rods have never broken from poor quality. I don't think there is a rod on the market that can stand up to a 7 year fishing in the drive way or fishing partner slamming it in the door.

If the Loomis isn't for you a friend of mine really likes his Jason Mitchell rods. Another rod for about $100 is the berkley series one I still have 2 of them and they are a good too.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

my suggestions would be
St Croix Avid series if you have the money to spend, if not look at Cabela's XML series rods, normally these are spendy too, but right now they are on sale at Cabla's website for about 1/3 of the regular price.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Look at the Jason Mitchel jigging rod. Very light, nice handle, well balanced with the right reel, and great feel/sensitivity.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ND decoy said:


> The biggest advantage is that they have a life time warranty.


Make sure to keep your receipts! I have one that I misplaced and of course it broke so I'm out a Loomis. :lost:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

i think it the elite tech walleye series. Thats the one that I have

Chris see if a sporting goods store will send it in for you. Some will. Often the rod makers will replace them if they are sent in from a store, even without the receipt


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You're right, they are the elite tech rods. Got the 7'2" elite tech riggin rod as a bday present yesterday .


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I've never had to show my receipt (don't have one). I just take it into scheels and they send it in for me.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I have a couple Fenwick's in the HMX line I use day to day, the 7' and the 6'6" med hvy ex/fast, love them rods.

All of Jason Mitchell's Elite Series rods are very nice. The river rat special jigging stick would have been a good option for you, in a multi purpose vertical jigging rod and casting rod for heavy cranks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Backwater Eddy said:


> I have a couple Fenwick's in the HMX line I use day to day, the 7' and the 6'6" med hvy ex/fast, love them rods.


I have a couple of these as well....nice rods.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I had an old Fenwick that finally broke and I sent it in. No receipt, and they didn't even make that model of rod anymore and they sent me a new one of a current model of similar value. Pretty sweet.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ended up with a loomis 6' M action rod GL2 (cheapest line). Balanced slightly tip heavy for vert jigging, should be nice. I'll be honest, it wasn't the lightest or most sensitive feeling rod of the ones I looked at, but I liked the way the action loaded up a lot among other factors and the lifetime warranty put it over the top as it'll probably be spending plenty of time bouncing around in a pickup bed.

I really like the hypertech rigging rod I got so far as well. Used it one day and the thing is flat out awesome for shallower rigging with lighter weights (1/4 ounce) but gets to be a little light actioned for 3/8 and especially 1/2 ounce slipsinkers. The light tip loads up a little to much and takes some of the sensitivity away. I think Id prefer the 7'2" med action for an all around rigging rod, it is only slightly stiffer.


----------

